

Ask HN: Suggest me ideas for my weekend project in python. - anujkk

I need ideas for my next weekend project to polish my python skills. Please suggest me some. Please note:<p>1. I will be developing it in either python/django or on google app engine. This for polishing my python skills.<p>2. The idea should be innovative and useful, not necessarily profitable.<p>3. It can be anything, from a web application to a python module. Anything that is useful but interesting.<p>4. I will release the code as open source and host in on github.<p>5. If you wanna get prototype of your idea developed, I'm fine with it too. I will do it free of cost but I can't promise timely delivery.
======
DanBealeC
Markov Chain toy - grab some text as input (a file or a text box); allow the
user to select whether they want to operate on words or letters; allow the
user to select what 'depth' they wish to use (two word groups, three word
groups, etc.); generate your probability tables; then spit out some output
text.

being able to mash more than one text source might be nice.

bonus points if a user could just point the tool to a webpage to generate
'parody' version.

------
DanBealeC
A zero-player game (see also Progress Quest) but instead of dungeon crawling
try Car race simulation. A ZPG version of gran turismo or forza would be
awesome.

The player would start with some cash; they could either then let the ZPG run,
or they could have limited input such as buying the first car. The ZPG would
then do motoring tests, racking up badges for passing, and then gaining
licences, and then enter races.

------
luvcraft
A web-based, text-only usenet reader modeled after Google groups (tree
threading, favoriting of threads, robust search), but more reliable and with
the ability to ignore trolls and spammers. An additional, streamlined,
"mobile" option would be a big plus. :)

------
wlievens
A multiplayer roguelike in the browser. Javascript on the frontend, python on
the backend.

~~~
DanBealeC
I like this idea. How does multiplayer work with turn based games? Each player
just has to wait for the other to finish?

~~~
wlievens
That sounds horrible for N > 2.

I remember reading lots of comics during Heroes of Might and Magic 2
multiplayer games with my brother.

No, you'd need to make a * _gasp_ * real-time roguelike.

------
Egregore
A tool to fight corruption, it might allow to publish information anonymously,
or to map bureaucrats and measure their efficiency, for example how much time
it takes to process some documents.

~~~
anujkk
Nice idea. Something like wikileaks?

I have also been thinking about making a site that can be used to get opinion
of general public on politically relevant issues. Something like
voiceof[country].com. I'm not so sure if people will really use it or not.

